# Clomid Girls Meet Up 2007 :)



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We have been thinking about organising a meet up for the New Year. At the moment we are just getting an idea of numbers and of what people fancy doing. 

If you can let me know any ideas or suggestions we can look into sorting something out.

Maybe decide whether it should be a northern meet or more of a central one. and if you would prefer and evening,afternoon or overnight? 

Lets get our heads together and sort something out

Sal and the oldies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, sounds like a fab idea and I'm up for it!!   I'd be happy to do either, a Northern/Southern meet or ideally if we can get a good amount of people a full one somewhere mid-country for an overnight stay (meal and a drink somewhere)?  That way I can meet the FF from down south!   x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I would like to meet some of you northerners BUT I won't be offended if you guys have one of your own and maybe we did one at a later date.....I understand that not everyone can travel to meet half way.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm up for a meet let when know when and where


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm up for a meet after Xmas....be nice to meet everyone so a central one would be good. See what numbers are like...

K
xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I am up for a meet up too, I live down south but originally a northerner so if a wkend night could tie in up north with staying at my folks.  Hopefully wont be drinking then as will be pg!!  (who am I kidding!)

strawbs xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi chickies

This "honorary" clomid chick would love to meet up   (if I'm invited of course  )

I'm a Southerner (London) but don't mind where it is...although perhaps a weekend thing would be good...like the one we all tried to arrange before in Stratford !!!

Hopefully I won't be drinking (if wishes come true then hopefully none of us will be drinking !!  ) but would love to finally meet all my old clomid buddies...and new ones of course !!

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Count me in too - would love to meet everyone.  I am a northerner but would be up for travelling if necessary

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone! 

There has been talk of a meet up on Clomid Girls chat thread 

Why don't you ladies come and join us on the thread and we can bandy ideas and dates about?? At least then we hopefully can arrange a date everyone can go 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66808.435 <---see you there ladies!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right how bout we do similar to our abondoned meet earlier this year? Somewhere central England a meal and drinks, people can stay if they want to our travel home. Lets say late Jan early Feb.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Where was the last one kerry was it strafford or something?  that hotel was quite a good price for single rooms i seem to remember? and maybe after January pay day do you think?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Stratford Manor I think Flower


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes it was Stratford, hotel was very reasonable and it was easy for everyone to travel to.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan to me.  I have stayed at Stratford Manor with work, its nice and not too pricey if I remember right


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

I would love to meet up with you all and it would give me something to look forward too.  I am a northerner but will travel.  Maybe we should just pick somewhere to meet and then see how many can travel to the destination.  Overnight would be good.

Mrs Hopeful xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hunnies

Here's the posts I could fine from when we tried to meet up before...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=44214.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45552.0

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Clomid chicks.....

Count me in guys, i would love to meet you all and give you big hugs for the support and encouragement you have given over the part 2-3 months...!!

I'm an East Midlands girl but have car and will travel..... overnight stay is cool too 

Sam xx

ps Ive never been to Stratford


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I'm in the North West, but have no objections to travelling. I'd prefer an overnighter too if it's Central England.

Would be nice to meet everyone as the Liverpool meetings are mainly ICSI girls.

Rosie. x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm in the North Wext too, so a northern meet would be easier, but I could travel to a central one.

Tilda xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Ladies

I know I started this thread to arrange a meet up but due to circumstances beyond my control I will not be able to dedicate enough time to arrange it properly. So if anyone one of you lovely clomid chicks would like to make the arrangements and keep a tally then I would really appreciate it. Because unfortunately if someone doesnt take over the arrangements then there wont be a meet.

sorry for letting you all down  

Sal x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Tilda said:


> I'm in the North Wext too, so a northern meet would be easier, but I could travel to a central one.
> 
> Tilda xx


Hi. I don't see any reason why we can't organise a North West meet also. I don't mind doing it if anyone is interested as I already organise the one for Liverpool Women's Hospital ladies, and that seems to go down very well. If anyone fancies this let me know and I'll get my thinking cap on! 

Rosie. x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Rosie I'd love to go   Can we still do the Trafford centre?


----------

